# Cheatham County, TN - Female OTI



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This girl is in Pegram, TN at the same facility as Molly, recently adopted from this board. I have no further info on her. There are two sheps there - this girl and a young male, both owner turn ins.

2797 Sam's Creek Road (Rt. 249), Pegram, TN
615-792-DOGS (3647)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for a look.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

PF link:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11157438

More About Mercedes
This is Mercedes! She is a german shepherd dog (looks purebred). She is a sweetie!! Great healthy coat of fur and calm personality. She needs to find a home to call her own. Please help save her!

This pet is up to date with routine shots.

* Cheatham County Animal Control Shelter
* Pegram, TN
* (615) 792-3647


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

trying to keep her on page 1... bump!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This girl has until just past the weekend at best.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Any one know her status?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

No longer listed on the PF site?


----------

